# [Solved] Fenster mit Maus bewegen?

## Louisdor

Hi!

Sorry für den Betreff, doch ist mir da nicht so recht eingefallen, wie ich es kurz beschreiben könnte.

Ich möchte gerne wissen, welche Funktion, bzw. welches Programm dafür zuständig ist, dass man mit der linken Maus-Taste bei gleichzeitig gedrückter linker Alt-Taste, ein Fenster mittendrin anklickt, egal durch welches Programm erzeugt, und so bewegen kann? Das hat bei mir seit ewiger Zeit immer funktioniert. Nun geht es leider nicht mehr.

Wieso ich das wissen will?

Nun ja, ich starte X per startx von der Konsole als normaler User und habe in der ~/.xinitrc nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten drin, siehe unten.

Ich mag diese ganzen Fensterrahmen etc. nicht so wirklich. Meine Fenster sind alle rahmenlos, ausser die Terminals, denen ich farbige Rahmen gebe. Und bewegen konnte ich sie eben bisher mit oben genannter Funktion.

 *.xinitrc wrote:*   

> exec Esetroot /home/alex/Pics/JPGs/Wallpaper_1680x1050_01.jpg &
> 
> exec urxvt -bw 1 -bd white -geometry 75x50 &
> 
> exec urxvt -bw 3 -bd darkgreen &
> ...

 Ich benutze kein KDE, kein Gnome, etc. Es hat auch so nur mit Compiz funktioniert. Programme, die ich brauche starte ich direkt aus einem Terminal heraus. Damit bin ich ganz zufrieden!  :Smile: 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, wie ich wieder zu der Funktion komme?

(Der jetztige Zustand ist, ich glaube, seit einem der letzten Worldupdates ...)

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

dafür ist der WM (Window Manager) zuständig. Bei KDe wäre es kwin. 

Sprich das Program welches die Fensterrahmen um die Fenster zeichnet mit den min/max und schließen buttons  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, da ich KDE ja nicht nutze habe ich auch kein kwin laufen.

Die Fenster bewege ich ja nicht, indem ich auf den oberen Rand klicke, festhalte und bewege, sondern ich halte die linke ALT-Taste fest und klicke irgendwo mitten in das Fenster, mit der linken Maus-Taste und bewege so das Fenster.

Auf die gleiche Weise kann man mit der linken Alt-Taste und der mittleren Maus-Taste die Fenster auch in der Grösse verändern.

Das funktionierte immer auch ohne einen WM / DM, so wie ich mein X starte, mit der ~/.xinitrc. (siehe oben)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Hm, da ich KDE ja nicht nutze habe ich auch kein kwin laufen.
> 
> Die Fenster bewege ich ja nicht, indem ich auf den oberen Rand klicke, festhalte und bewege, sondern ich halte die linke ALT-Taste fest und klicke irgendwo mitten in das Fenster, mit der linken Maus-Taste und bewege so das Fenster.
> 
> Auf die gleiche Weise kann man mit der linken Alt-Taste und der mittleren Maus-Taste die Fenster auch in der Grösse verändern.
> ...

 

öhm du hast einen WM laufen, sonnst hättest du überhaupt keine Möglichkeit die Fenster zu bewegen. Bei compiz ist es halt entweder emerald, gtk-window-decorator oder kde-window-decorator.

Und soweit ich weiß muss das Feature, dass man ein Fenster mit ALT+ linke Maustaste gedrückt bewegen kann, vom WM unterstützt werden. Dass ist kein X Feature.

----------

## franzf

Unter KWin kann man einstellen, welche Kombi aus Alt + Maustaste was macht. Vllt. geht das auch in Compiz.

Evtl. ist also nur eine Einstellung zerschossen.

Oder aber diese Funktion wird über ein Plugin zur Verfügung gestellt. Wenn du Aktualisierungen gehabt hast, kann doch da irgend eine Abhängigkeit jenes Plugins aktualisiert worden sein, die das Plugin unbenutzbar gemacht hat?

Oder der Name des Plugins hat sich geändert und wird dadurch einfach nicht mehr geladen  :Wink: 

Gibt wirklich viele Ansätze. Kannst ja mal mit den Settings durchstöbern anfangen, dann ein revdep-rebuild. Zu guter letzt compiz/emerald/...-Ebuilds anschauen und auf Verdacht neu bauen  :Wink: 

Du kannst auch mal schauen, ob beim Start deines X irgend welche Meldungen kommen, die auf dein Problem hindeuten könnten.

----------

## Louisdor

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Unter KWin kann man einstellen, welche Kombi aus Alt + Maustaste was macht. Vllt. geht das auch in Compiz.
> 
> Evtl. ist also nur eine Einstellung zerschossen.

 Ja, genau so war es auch gewesen.

In ccsm in der Rubrik Window Management kann man ja so viele Sachen einstellen, was ich jedoch bisher nie gemacht habe, weil es eben so immer schon funktionierte.

Jedenfalls ist nun alles wieder richtig eingestellt als ich bei Fenster Skalieren und Fenster Verschieben das entsprechende Kreuzchen gemacht hatte.

Merci fürs Helfen,

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

